# People Who DISAPPEAR in the Wilds and are NEVER Found



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2014)

This guest was on the Coast radio show last night, and I've heard him speak in the past.  He has some books written on the subject, but I haven't read any.  He tells of the many people over the years who go missing in national parks, and wilderness areas.  He said that children to elderly folks have disappeared very mysteriously and were never found.

He spoke of strange things afterwards, like finding the persons clothes, all neatly folded up in a pile, person never found.  He talked in the past of finding signs of the missing, miles away from where they were, sometimes covering ground that is not easily traveled by foot or vehicle. 


He also said how the National Park authorities were not cooperative at all in disclosing how many people went missing, and they make no effort to start keeping track either, despite the large numbers who vanish.   Here's his site, some interesting info there. http://www.canammissing.com/missing-411-north-america.html


----------



## Gael (Mar 11, 2014)

It's got to be the worst type of loss, losing a loved one with no closure. Wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2014)

I know Gael, my husband and I have gone camping often in remote areas, where no others are around in the US, Northern Canada and Alaska.  I don't know what I'd do if he went missing and I couldn't find him.  I know one thing, I'd be searching until my dying day, I would never give up hope.  My heart goes out to those who had children go missing, and never find them dead or alive, even in the cities.  Must be awful never to know what really happened, or how they are suffering, or have suffered at the hands of another...especially if the death is never confirmed.


----------



## Gael (Mar 11, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I know Gael, my husband and I have gone camping often in remote areas, where no others are around in the US, Northern Canada and Alaska.  I don't know what I'd do if he went missing and I couldn't find him.  I know one thing, I'd be searching until my dying day, I would never give up hope.  My heart goes out to those who had children go missing, and never find them dead or alive, even in the cities.  Must be awful never to know what really happened, or how they are suffering, or have suffered at the hands of another...especially if the death is never confirmed.



God help them. A trip into hell on earth that must be.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 11, 2014)

I was listening to that show while driving home (through the spooky coastal mountains) last night.  Very interesting . . . and creepy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2014)

There are ongoing cases of people who go missing in unusual circumstances, and found in places where they could not possibly have reached by themselves on foot.   http://www.canammissing.com/page/page/8396197.htm    Listened to another show last night, since we have spent time in wilderness areas, it is food for thought.  Not normal getting lost situations, but something else that can't be explained.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe it's......naw.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2014)

Naw, Bigfoot is a friendly fella.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2014)

My husband and I go camping alone, not with a group, and we sometimes want to do different things, so we separate.  These disappearances are very out of the ordinary, there seems to be no evil person doing any foul deeds.  The missing people just don't get lost, or attacked by criminals, it's more than that.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 29, 2014)

I have read about some of these disappearances also, and possibly listened to it on C2C, but that was a while back. It is definitely an interesting phenomenon, and some of the places that people disappear are areas where Bigfoot-types of humanoids are thought to live.

 I can't remember his name, but there was an older man who was abducted by bigfoot, and escaped. 
He was sleeping in his sleeping bag, and something just grabbed him up, and he was stuck in the bag as the creature carried him away. They also took his pack along; but I think he could not reach it , since he was trapped inside the sleeping bag.
Eventually, they arrived at a high mountain meadow, surrounded by high peaks, and he was put down in the cave.  The bigfoot had a family, mate and 2 offspring, one male, one female. 
He thinks that they wanted him to mate with the female, which he did not want to to. After a few days, they stopped watching him so close, and he gave them his tobacco (which they ate) and when it made them sick, he escaped and found his way back out of the mountains. 
He did not tell anyone for many years, because he thought no one would believe him; but eventually he did tell people what happened to him. 
If I can find the article again, I will post the link for it. 

Here is a link for one of the interviews on C2C with the man who wrote the Missing 411 books. It is long, but interesting. 

http://youtu.be/GbUsEBO6C2M


edit to add link: this is the link to the story I was relating above, about the man who was kidnapped by a Bigfoot (Sasquatch).

http://www.bigfootencounters.com/classics/ostman.htm


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2015)

Heard this guest again last night, this time he talked about people in urban areas who have mysteriously gone missing.  Have you ever known someone to go missing, and was never found?  http://www.canammissing.com/recent_cases.html


----------



## Linda (Aug 31, 2015)

I heard this same thing a couple years ago.  I'm not sure if it was on C2C or somewhere else.  We live near a huge national Forrest and my husband goes fishing almost every week and sometimes camping.  I told him at that time I wish he wouldn't go up there but naturally he still goes.  I talked to a lady relative who worked (at that time) for the Forestry Dept up there and ask her if there were missing people they were covering up but she said she had never heard about it, if it were true.  

 I did hear once about a group of 5 people who were somewhere in the wilderness, I think on some job, like cutting down trees or something.  Anyway, they saw a space craft hover over the trees (they hid and don't think they were ever seen) and then a large elk slowly was lifted up out of the trees and by some unseen vacuum was very slowly and without any noise pulled inside the space craft and then it just took off and was out of sight in a few seconds.  Everyone was in shock and decided never to tell anyone and I don't believe they even talked about it among themselves after that.  And they left and did NOT go back into the woods again.  Have any of the rest of you heard of that?  It was a few years ago so I might have a slight detail or two wrong but it's basically the way the one person, who decided to break the silence, told it.  

And I agree, if someone disappears, not ever to be found or heard from again, it would be a living hell for those left behind.  No closure at all. 

It's 10 pm and dark here now and I'm making myself scared so I think I'll shut this off and move from the living room onto the computer by my bed where my husband and the dogs are.  The window is open by me and I can hear a coyote making that weird noise they make.  Sounds like it's about a mile away.  Time to get out of here!!


----------



## chic (Sep 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> My husband and I go camping alone, not with a group, and we sometimes want to do different things, so we separate. These disappearances are very out of the ordinary, there seems to be no evil person doing any foul deeds. The missing people just don't get lost, or attacked by criminals, it's more than that.



Please be careful when you separate from your DH. A woman in Maine went missing a couple of years ago in July, I believe. She had been part of a group but broke away to travel solo. She was last seen talking to a man. When she failed to show at the next trail station a search was conducted and the authorities brought in. She was never found not any of her gear. How sad for her family. 

So take care okay?


----------



## Mike (Sep 1, 2015)

This is a sad situation for all, those missing and the ones
left looking, maybe a wife/husband and/or children.

Luckily I was never tempted to wander in the wild, not that
we have any wild left here, nor can I imagine just how vast
the wild in America is, only from what I see on television and
that can be deceiving as they only show you what the Director
wants to be seen, so walking into it might be difficult when first
encountered.

Mike.


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 1, 2015)

Could you imagine if a spaceship did beam you up and later released you? No way you would ever say any thing about it as everyone would think you are a nut. Back in the early 70's 2 guys on the MS coast were supposedly abducted  and they told their story. Made the national news. Everyone laughed it off. I worked down there shortly after it happened and met people who knew these guys. They said the 2 guys really believed it happened whether it did or not. Perhaps they were smoking some strong stuff, but stuck to the story for the rest of their lives. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z11hJFByud0


----------



## oldman (Sep 1, 2015)

This is funny. We were flying from Denver into Dallas about 12-15 years ago. I received a call on the radio that we were carrying a suspected bank robber that was wanted for robbing several banks in the Seattle area and that we  would be met by the FBI upon landing. I was instructed to tell the passengers that they must remain seated after landing because of a mechanical problem.  The FBI stormed the plane as soon as the door opened and took the man into custody without any resistance. They were looking for him for like  seven years. He had beaten up his girlfriend and she turned him in. Talk about being missed. He may have disappeared, but he was also found.


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2015)

That's an interesting story oldman, someone who wanted to be missing and was found.  

And to comment on something from the previous page, I think if I were abducted by aliens (and remembered it) I would keep my mouth shut except to the few people I know who would believe me.  Like all of you here, right?    I'm joking, I've never been abducted or if I was, they wiped my memory clean.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 1, 2015)

My old Coast Guard training to the fore.  When going into the woods is no different than being at sea and lost.  One hope is always a cheap method.  A whistle around your neck.  Light, small and it works.  I have had old salts tell me they heard whistles in the sea from miles away.  Works on land as well..


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2015)

Anybody know how I can MAKE a person disappear into the woods?  Just asking.  Please hurry with your suggestions.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Anybody know how I can MAKE a person disappear into the woods?  Just asking.  Please hurry with your suggestions.



Call Tony Soprano.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2015)

OH?  Thanks  Rose.  Why didn't I think of that ?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> My old Coast Guard training to the fore.  When going into the woods is no different than being at sea and lost.  One hope is always a cheap method.  A whistle around your neck.  Light, small and it works.  I have had old salts tell me they heard whistles in the sea from miles away.  Works on land as well..


_
An old Boy Scout whistle ...

We did a lot of canoeing.  The guys put in and we females drove downstream to pick them up in a couple hours.  Then one gal [ very very large gal, a novice ] and I put in upstream, thinking we'd make the campsite in a couple hours.  Ho Ho Ha Ha ...    River was running low and slow.  We did okay.  Portaged over some downed trees.  But then it got dark and we couldn't see ahead of us.  The gal wanted to go to riverbank and head toward traffic sounds.  Ah, no, don't think so ... woods were full of wild hogs.  I much preferred a sand bar to them!  I did blow the Boy Scout whistle and the guys did hear us and came, with lanterns in hand, to guide us the last little way to campsite.

Lesson learned?  Never go solo canoeing with a large novice as they have to be in the rear ... not smart!_


----------



## Kitties (Sep 1, 2015)

I listen to coast to coast also driving home from work. I heard part of this story also. Very strange.

They have a lot of interesting, if not far out things on coast to coast.

I really do wish they would find Bigfoot. If the Finding Bigfoot people can't find him/her... I had such hope.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't believe in alien abductions, but I do believe that someone could walk off into the woods and get dragged off by an animal(s), their remains scattered, and just never be found, or maybe fall into a hole and never be found.  There's no way they can really thoroughly search a whole forest, anyway.  Or maybe some people don't WANT to be found.  I dunno, but I think the spaceship thing is a bit far fetched.  Who knows, there could even be some crazy serial killer out there.  I don't think it is safe to go off into the woods all by yourself unless you really, really know what you are doing and have a way to call for help if you need it.


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I don't believe in alien abductions, but I do believe that someone could walk off into the woods and get dragged off by an animal(s), their remains scattered, and just never be found, or maybe fall into a hole and never be found.  There's no way they can really thoroughly search a whole forest, anyway.  Or maybe some people don't WANT to be found.  I dunno, but I think the spaceship thing is a bit far fetched.  Who knows, there could even be some crazy serial killer out there.  I don't think it is safe to go off into the woods all by yourself unless you really, really know what you are doing and have a way to call for help if you need it.



I think in the original post on here they said they would find the person's cloths stacked in a neat pile.  That seems strange. I think serial killers like to leave evidence behind too.  Or at lest they do in the movies and on TV.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 2, 2015)

I remember a boy about 9 years old disappearing in the national park in Victoria ( Australia )   ( woods) he went missing in 1987 he ran ahead of his mother while out walking  and just vanished ..I tried looking up information if he was ever located but I don't believe he ever was found..We have never been to the area where he disappeared yet  but it's on our bucket list to visit ..Wilsons Promontory it's the most southern mainland of Australia.
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/lif...ever-to-be-found/story-e6frg8h6-1226706580736


----------



## chic (Sep 2, 2015)

Linda said:


> That's an interesting story oldman, someone who wanted to be missing and was found.
> 
> And to comment on something from the previous page, I think if I were abducted by aliens (and remembered it) I would keep my mouth shut except to the few people I know who would believe me. Like all of you here, right?   I'm joking, I've never been abducted or if I was, they wiped my memory clean.



I'd never tell either Linda. Then again anyone abducting me would probably toss me back when they realized what they were in for with me.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 2, 2015)

That's the serial killers we KNOW about . . . .  

Anyway, they don't all do that -- many are very careful to leave no traces and have victims who have never been found.  They never found all of Bundy's victims, for instance.  IMHO, serial killers are more likely than spaceships.  And what keeps the killer from neatly folding the clothes of the victim  just to throw off the police?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

I went on a YouTube watching campaign a few months ago, focusing my attention on missing persons cases, and some of the creepy things I learned about National and State Parks.

Apparently, National and State Parks are hot spots as far as people going missing, never to be found again, and under the most strange of circumstances.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I went on a YouTube watching campaign a few months ago, focusing my attention on missing persons cases, and some of the creepy things I learned about National and State Parks.
> 
> Apparently, National and State Parks are hot spots as far as people going missing, never to be found again, and under the most strange of circumstances.


I think a lot of people might just not tell anyone where they're going and either fall into a river and drown or fall off a cliff and be hidden by rocks and brush.  Some people may just become disoriented in the woods and forget which way to go, if they're not prepared with food and supplies to be out there for at least a few days, they would likely perish.  Lots of people who actually die may be eaten by animals, so their remains wouldn't be very visible to authorities even if they were looking for them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think a lot of people might just not tell anyone where they're going and either fall into a river and drown or fall off a cliff and be hidden by rocks and brush.  Some people may just become disoriented in the woods and forget which way to go, if they're not prepared with food and supplies to be out there for at least a few days, they would likely perish.  Lots of people who actually die may be eaten by animals, so their remains wouldn't be very visible to authorities even if they were looking for them.


I'm a firm-believer in what you say.

With that said, one thing in particular that was mentioned again and again in the YouTube videos I watched, was that park officials and rangers avoided any/all conversation about missing persons in their parks, and some even acted strange towards being questioned about missing people as if they were trying to hide something.

That sort of thing really creeps me out.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 30, 2020)

We’ve done a lot of interior camping. It’s considered roughing it since it’s really a lot of work. You carry everything and some of the portages are long. We’ve ran into bears several times and have to admit it can be intimidating. It’s certainly very possible that people get lost and are hunted down by bears or other animals. Yes it would be a perfect place to lose someone. My husband went fishing one day and got lost. It upset me. I was so worried but obviously he found his way and was in trouble. Lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Here's just one of many good reads.

Really has a way of sending shivers up and down your spine.

https://vocal.media/criminal/strange-disappearances-in-national-parks


----------



## Keesha (Oct 30, 2020)

Ok they do seem oddly strange. What I found most disturbing is why were these young children on their own? John Doe 3 years old? What’s a 3 year old boy doing fly fishing on his own? There’s no word of the parents. Who would take a 3 year old out in the wilderness. No I’m not a mom but I do know that this isn’t a place for a 3 year old to go fly fishing. A judgment on my part, yes.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 30, 2020)

A long time coworker of mine was found lone and dead in a forest about 10 years ago. Apparently his married live was a living hell and he just decided to walk in to the woods and perish quietly. One thing about people going in to forests. The most experienced hunters and trappers will tell you it is very easy to get lost and die in them. Then there are the bears, wolves and mountain lions or cougars that kill them and eat the remains.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 30, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyatlov_Pass_incident
*Dyatlov Pass incident*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

J


The *Dyatlov Pass incident* (Russian: Гибель тургруппы Дятлова) was an event in which nine Russian hikers died in the northern Ural Mountains between 1 and 2 February 1959, in uncertain circumstances. The experienced trekking group, who were all from the Ural Polytechnical Institute, had established a camp on the slopes of Kholat Syakhl, in an area now named in honour of the group's leader, Igor Dyatlov. During the night, something caused them to tear their way out of their tents and flee the campsite while inadequately dressed for the heavy snowfall and subzero temperatures.
After the group's bodies were discovered, an investigation by Soviet authorities determined that six had died from hypothermia while the other three showed signs of physical trauma. One victim had a fractured skull; two others had major chest fractures, one body was missing both its eyes, and one was missing a tongue. The investigation concluded that a "compelling natural force" had caused the deaths. Numerous theories have been put forward to account for the unexplained deaths, including animal attacks, hypothermia, avalanche, katabatic winds, infrasound-induced panic, military involvement, or some combination of these.
Russia opened a new investigation into the incident in 2019, and its conclusions were presented in July 2020: that the cause of death was hypothermia due to a combination of an avalanche, forcing the group to leave their camp, combined with low visibility. Andrey Kuryakov, deputy head of the regional prosecutor's office, said: “It was a heroic struggle. There was no panic. But they had no chance to save themselves under the circumstances.”[1]


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Ok they do seem oddly strange. What I found most disturbing is why were these young children on their own? John Doe 3 years old? What’s a 3 year old boy doing fly fishing on his own? There’s no word of the parents. Who would take a 3 year old out in the wilderness. No I’m not a mom but I do know that this isn’t a place for a 3 year old to go fly fishing. A judgment on my part, yes.


I know, it struck me as being odd as well.

Don't know if certain facts were left-out accidentally, or whether they were left-out purposely so as to help assist future investigations related to.

Aside from that, the only scenario I can think of revolves around a family camping close-by a stream (within earshot close), and for whatever reason, allowed their young child to investigate on their own just yards away.

Talk about spooky.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyatlov_Pass_incident


Boy, now there's a case that's always left me lost for an explanation.

Thanks for mentioning it, FM.

If you have no issue with it, I'd love to post a thread on it.

What's your take on what happened to the party?


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think a lot of people might just not tell anyone where they're going and either fall into a river and drown or fall off a cliff and be hidden by rocks and brush.  Some people may just become disoriented in the woods and forget which way to go, if they're not prepared with food and supplies to be out there for at least a few days, they would likely perish.  Lots of people who actually die may be eaten by animals, so their remains wouldn't be very visible to authorities even if they were looking for them.



Probably true. I always take my dad's old wrist compass with me when hiking although I have a good sense of direction even in the woods. You can never be too careful there. Once I got lost, without my compass, but found running water and followed it back to civilization. Something good to remember if you ever become disoriented while in dense woodland. There will always be water somewhere and it will lead you back to people.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

chic said:


> Probably true. I always take my dad's old wrist compass with me when hiking although I have a good sense of direction even in the woods. You can never be too careful there. Once I got lost, without my compass, but found running water and followed it back to civilization. Something good to remember if you ever become disoriented while in dense woodland. There will always be water somewhere and it will lead you back to people.


You make for a great outdoors-person, Chic!


----------



## win231 (Oct 31, 2020)

Sometimes, someone wants to be lost & doesn't want to be found.
This was one of the saddest such cases:  (the movie is just as sad - "Into The Wild)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_McCandless


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

win231 said:


> Sometimes, someone wants to be lost & doesn't want to be found.
> This was one of the saddest such cases:  (the movie is just as sad - "Into The Wild)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_McCandless


Yes, I remember the case so well.

I watched an in-depth documentary on him and his family.

A great mention, Win.


----------



## Fyrefox (Oct 31, 2020)

There have been a number of historically famous or notable people who also disappeared.  Ambrose Bierce the writer vanished in 1913 after traveling into Mexico.  Edgar Allan Poe also vanished for a period of five days in 1849 prior to reappearing in an almost incoherent state wearing someone else's clothing; he died a few days later.  And of course, there's the great mystery of Amelia Earhart's disappearance while attempting to circumnavigate the globe in the 1930's...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> There have been a number of historically famous or notable people who also disappeared.  Ambrose Bierce the writer vanished in 1913 after traveling into Mexico.  Edgar Allan Poe also vanished for a period of five days in 1849 prior to reappearing in an almost incoherent state wearing someone else's clothing; he died a few days later.  And of course, there's the great mystery of Amelia Earhart's disappearance while attempting to circumnavigate the globe in the 1930's...


To add to your great post, the great mystery that Agatha Christie, left unsolved, claiming amnesia after she disappeared for eleven days in 1926.


----------



## chic (Nov 1, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You make for a great outdoors-person, Chic!



Thanks Auntie M. My dad was from a heavily forested section of the country and I learned a lot from him growing up. Who'd a thunk I'd know these things?


----------



## Mike (Nov 1, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here's just one of many good reads.
> 
> Really has a way of sending shivers up and down your spine.
> 
> https://vocal.media/criminal/strange-disappearances-in-national-parks


There are many harrowing tales here Aunt Marg, a lot of
North America and Canada are solid forests and I bet that
only a small proportion of them have ever been seen by
human eyes at ground level.

Creepy to say the least.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

chic said:


> Thanks Auntie M. My dad was from a heavily forested section of the country and I learned a lot from him growing up. Who'd a thunk I'd know these things?


You learned well, Chic, I love it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

Mike said:


> There are many harrowing tales here Aunt Marg, a lot of
> North America and Canada are solid forests and I bet that
> only a small proportion of them have ever been seen by
> human eyes at ground level.
> ...


Excellent point, Mike, about parks and forests and such being so vast and unexplored. Definitely lends itself to disaster in the right circumstances.

I'm with you on the "creepy".


----------



## Mike (Nov 1, 2020)

In South America, Africa and India, they call them Jungles,
but in North America they are called National Parks or
Woods or after the name of the local Hill/Mountain, in
Norway, Sweden, Finland and Russia they are called Pine
Forests.

If they were called "Jungle" they might be treated with
more respect, we don't expect bad things to happen in
woods or forests, but most are frightened about jungles,
they are secret places with strange animals that will eat
you if they can!

So maybe the name is the problem.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

Mike said:


> In South America, Africa and India, they call them Jungles,
> but in North America they are called National Parks or
> Woods or after the name of the local Hill/Mountain, in
> Norway, Sweden, Finland and Russia they are called Pine
> ...


Well said, Mike!

I couldn't agree with you more, and not surprisingly, here in Canada, particularly British Columbia, every year a party (group), or just a single lone adventurer goes out for a day hike, a walk, or to camp, and all too often they are unprepared. Lack of proper clothing, water and food, and the next thing you know they're missing.

Here is one such happening.

https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/peop...ers-disappeared-vancouver-mountains-grief-and


----------



## Mike (Nov 1, 2020)

That is a strange story Aunt Marg, it seems that they might
have planned to disappear together, I say that because I
think that Christmas Day is a strange day to go hiking in any
language or religion, I know many people who are not of the
Christian Faith who celebrate Christmas, mainly the commercial
and eating parts of it and Chinese are no exception.

The fact that one of their jackets and phone were found in a
different area suggests that somebody was trying to hide.

I could be very wrong of course.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

Mike said:


> That is a strange story Aunt Marg, it seems that they might
> have planned to disappear together, I say that because I
> think that Christmas Day is a strange day to go hiking in any
> language or religion, I know many people who are not of the
> ...


Like yourself, Mike, I, too, looked at this case with a cocked eyebrow.

Sure does make one wonder just how many people that go missing, had plans on going missing, even though I've never understood why anyone would want to do such.

Nevertheless, it definitely adds to the whole mystery of cases like this.


----------



## Mike (Nov 1, 2020)

Maybe one did something to the other and got
in a panic then ran away.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

Mike said:


> Maybe one did something to the other and got
> in a panic then ran away.
> 
> Mike.


I remember when it happened, the panic, the news flashes and reports, the extensive search until weather conditions brought any and all searches to an end. I cant remember if a search was initiated once spring arrived the following year or not, but as far as I know nothing outside of the original few items was ever found.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 1, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> A long time coworker of mine was found lone and dead in a forest about 10 years ago. Apparently his married live was a living hell and he just decided to walk in to the woods and perish quietly. One thing about people going in to forests. The most experienced hunters and trappers will tell you it is very easy to get lost and die in them. Then there are the bears, wolves and mountain lions or cougars that kill them and eat the remains.


And BigFoot


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 1, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Boy, now there's a case that's always left me lost for an explanation.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning it, FM.
> 
> ...


I saw a documentary about this strange event a few years ago. It could not conclude one way or another. The freaky thing is the evidence showing they cut and tore their way out of the tents. So to me something very terrifying was attacking them yet it does not appear there was evidence of mutilation. I am like everyone else I have no clue.

On another story some scary people choose to live alone in wooded areas. Recall Tec Kaczynski The Unabomber "_In 1971, Kaczynski moved to a remote cabin without electricity or running water near Lincoln, Montana, where he lived as a recluse while learning survival skills in an attempt to become self-sufficient. He witnessed the destruction of the wilderness surrounding his cabin and concluded that living in nature was untenable; he began his bombing campaign in 1978." _


----------



## rgp (Nov 9, 2020)

I watched a program about missing folks a few years back. One of the experts on the program was an FBI supervisory agent. During the program he reminded the host & the viewers that, despite what families & others may feel. A person does indeed have every right to just walk away from his/her life. And on occasion when they [law enforcement] in general find one of these folks, they will not disclose their location / situation, if the missing person, now found does not wish them to.


----------

